# HR20 - Philips HTS3555 remote code?



## Camelot_One (Sep 12, 2006)

This one is frustrating. I have a Philips 42" LCD TV, and just purchased a Philips HST3555 "home theater" system. It's one of the all in one DVD/receiver units. 

The problem is that while I was able to find a code for the HR20 remote as a DVD player, that doesn't give an option for volume control. None of the codes under the receiver/stereo section work at all. 

Does anyone know of other codes I might try?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

With the code that controls the dvd programmed in, try the following to get the volume: With a tv code programmed in or the volume keys won't work:

1. av1 or av2 whichever has the philips code
2. press and holds MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## Camelot_One (Sep 12, 2006)

2 different codes for "DVD" work, 20854 and 21260. When I tried the 993 on each, it still controlled the TV volume. (I'll point out that the Power button also turned off the TV and the receiver, as they seem to use the exact same frequency.) But the receiver remote has separate Volume and TV Volume controls, which I think is why it isn't working.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

You can try codesearching by volume:


1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 1, wait two blinks
4. enter 2
5. press and release VOL UP
6. point the remote at the player and keep pressing and releasing CH UP key, if and when the volume changes
7. press SELECT to lock in code

To unlock the volume:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## Camelot_One (Sep 12, 2006)

Unfortunately no luck with that method either. Cycling through I found a few that control the TV volume, but after a couple hundred codes, nothing worked on the receiver volume. Maybe I'm just out of luck.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Try the codesearch again but try searching Audio codes, press the #3 key in step four above.


----------

